# New To The Forum And The Outback Brand



## Harlem (May 4, 2012)

Greetings fellow Outbackers,
We recently took delivery of our new 2012 10th anniversary Outback 301bq. This is our third travel trailer, but first Keystone product. This weekend we took it out for the shake down cruise and I am happy to report everything worked as it should have. There were no issues and we are quite pleased with the fit and finish. The floor plan and amenities are definitely a step up from our previous Sunset Trail by Crossroads. I've been lurking on this forum for awhile gleening as much information as possible before pulling the trigger. Thanks to everyone for their insightful posts.


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

Welcome to the site and congrats on your new Outback. I'm sure you'll enjoy it.


----------



## Harlem (May 4, 2012)

Thought I'd attach a photo of our new rig and one taken during the shake down run.


----------



## gzaleski (Aug 29, 2009)

Welcome to Outbackers!


----------



## NFARCH (Apr 2, 2012)

I wi have my new 2013 230RS on Saturday. Like waiting for Xmas lol. What Ram do you have? Congrats and happy camping!!!


----------



## Harlem (May 4, 2012)

NFARCH I have the 1/2 ton, 1500, 4x4, quad cab, Outdoorsman package, 3.92 gears, 5.7L hemi, tranny cooler. Towed the new trailer an hour and a half each way to the canpground through hilly terrain with no problems. The trans temp stayed nice and low. So far I'm happy with the towing ability of the Ram. I've owned and towed with both gas burners and diesels.


----------

